# هل زنا لوط ببناته وأنجب منهم أولاد؟



## سيد كمال (10 مايو 2012)

هل زنا لوط ببناته وأنجب منهم أولاد؟

سفر التكوين  الاصحاح 19 العدد 30 وما بعده
30. وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ.
31. وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ.
32. هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا».
33. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا.
34. وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا».
35. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا
36. فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ ابِيهِمَا.
37. فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوابَ» - وَهُوَ ابُو الْمُوابِيِّينَ الَى الْيَوْمِ.
38. وَالصَّغِيرَةُ ايْضا وَلَدَتِ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ ابُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ الَى الْيَوْمِ


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2012)

> هل زنا لوط ببناته وأنجب منهم أولاد؟


*زنتا (جدلاً) بنتا لوط بابيهما بدون علمه..
لا أعرف كيف تضع النصوص ولا تفهم ما فيها!!

النص يقول حرفياً:
33. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ  وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ  بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا.
34. وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ  لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ  خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ  ابِينَا نَسْلا».* *
35. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ  ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ * *وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ  بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

*إضافة صغيرة

أن لوط لم يكن نبياً مثلما يدعون فى أسئلة أخرى (لتبرير الشذوذ الجنسى الذى عندهم)

بالإضافة لما ذكره أخى بأنه لم يفعل ذلك بوعيه ، بل أثناء تآمر بنتيه بأن سقتاه خمراً ففقد القدرة على التمييز ، وعلى ذلك فمن الخطأ أن ننسب فعل الزنى بطريقة مباشرة هكذا إلى لوط ، بل نقول أنه أُوقع به فى هذا الفعل بتآمر بناته عليه

وعلى كل حال ، فهذه القصة تعلمنا خطورة العيش فى مجتمع فاسد ، فهذا الذى فعلته إبنتاه كان جزءاً من ثقافة مدينة سدوم والتى كانت سبباً فى أن الله حرقها

والشيئ الآخر هو عدم السكر لأن فيه الخلاعة مثلما يقول الإنجيل
*


----------



## صوت الرب (11 مايو 2012)

*و الهدف من هذا هو إنجاب نسل للوط
كما نقرأ مرتين فالنص : " فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا "*


----------



## مسرة (11 مايو 2012)

*سلام و محبه *

*انا فقط اطلب المعرفة بهذه القصة و هذا انسب مكان *
*أيعتبر حقا الذي فعلاه بناته زناً ؟ بالرغم من ان لهم سببأً ليس بضعيف و هو احياء نسل لابيهم *
*و هل يعتبر الزني زنأً اذا لم يكن من اجل المتعة ؟ *

*شكر من القلب من اجل خدمتكم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

> *و هل يعتبر الزني زنأً اذا لم يكن من اجل المتعة ؟ *​


*
أعتقد انه من المؤكد لأنه يشترط فيه حاليا الزواج فقط،
لكن السؤال: هل كان هناك "تشريع" بعدم فعل هذا في هذه الأيام؟
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

ا_*لاخ السائل  من فضلك  إدرس  بتأنى*_
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177441
إقرأ   ((  ليس الاسلامية)) ...وإدرس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *سلام و محبه *
> 
> *انا فقط اطلب المعرفة بهذه القصة و هذا انسب مكان *
> *أيعتبر حقا الذي فعلاه بناته زناً ؟ بالرغم من ان لهم سببأً ليس بضعيف و هو احياء نسل لابيهم *
> ...


*
قد توجد أسباب أخرى غير المتعة ، ومع ذلك فالزنى يظل زنى

فهل المرأة التى لا تنجب من زوجها ، وتشك فى أنه هو السبب ، يحق لها أن تزنى مع الآخرين ، لعلها تنجب !!!! هل لأن هدفها هو الإنجاب ، يصير الزنى حلالاً !!!!!!!

أو غير ذلك من الأسباب ، مثل الإسترذاق ، فهل الزنى من أجل الحصول على المال ، لا يُعتبر زنى ، لأنه ليس من أجل المتعة !!!!!!!

إلى آخر الأسباب الأخرى

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

*من المؤكد أن الناس آنذاك كانوا يعرفون أن هذا الأمر محرم ، وإلاَّ لما إضطرتا لأن تسقيا أباهما خمراً

ومن المؤكد أن الناس كانوا يعرفون أن الشذوذ الجنسى كان محرما ، ، وإلاَّ لما حاسبهم الله عليه ، فحرق مدينة سدوم كان بسببه 

كانت توجد شريعة غير مكتوبة ، ولكنها متوارثة ، ومن ذلك أن الجميع كانوا يعرفون أن الزنى محرم ، بدليل ما قاله يوسف الصديق : كيف أفعل هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله

فهو قد عرف أنه شر عظيم ، بالرغم من أن شريعة موسى لم تكن قد جاءت
*


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *سلام و محبه *
> 
> *انا فقط اطلب المعرفة بهذه القصة و هذا انسب مكان *
> *أيعتبر حقا الذي فعلاه بناته زناً ؟ بالرغم من ان لهم سببأً ليس بضعيف و هواحياء نسل لابيهم *
> ...





نعم هو بالتأكيد زنا، كما تفضل أستاذنا مكرم بالتوضيح، نقره ولا نخجل أبدا من ذلك، كما لم يتردد كبار الآباء القديسين في إدانته صراحة وبقسوة مثل القديس أغسطينوس، بل إن بعضهم ـ مثل القديس جيروم ـ يلقي باللوم حتى على لوط نفسه! في الجانب المقابل حاول العلامة أوريجانوس والقديس ديديموس الضرير الدفاع عن الابنتين، لكن أحدا لم ينكر أن الفعل زنا.

أفهم بالطبع ما تقصدين. ربما في سياق "الشبهات" و"المناظرات" ـ كما نجد بالفعل في بعض المواقع ـ ربما لا يجب رغم هذه الإدانة الواضحة أن ننظر للأمر على أنه "زنا" بالمعنى التقليدي، لأن في ذلك أيضا مزايدة وافتئات على الحقيقة. لم تلتصق الابنتان بأبيهما عن شهوة جسدية أو غريزة دنيئة أو رغبة منحطة، وإنما لأنهما أرادتا نسلا ينقذ العالم من الفناء، حسب ظنهما. لقد كانت غايتهما نبيلة، ودليل ذلك ـ كما أشار أولا القديس ديديموس ـ أن البكر طلبت من الصغيرة أن تكون في اليوم التالي مع أبيها بدلا منها، ثم أن كلتاهما امتنعتا عنه بعد حملهما. كل ذلك بالطبع لا ينفي أنهما وقعتا في أبشع خطية، نعم، كما أن كل ذلك لا يبرر فساد فكرهما ومنطقهما الذي تجاهل عمل الله القادر أن يقيم أولادا من الحجارة. لكن القول بـ"الزنا" هكذا على عواهنه ـ وكأننا أمام قصة جنسية فاضحة ـ هو أيضا قول سقيم مريض مغرض، يقصد في العادة الطعن في مصداقية الرواية عن لوط ومن ثم الطعن في الكتاب كله.

 غير أن هذه كلها هي للأسف ثقافة "الشبهات" و"المناظرات" التي تدفعنا إليها عقول مغرضة لا تبحث في نزاهة عن الحقيقة أو التاريخ وإنما فقط تلتقط الهنات وتفتش عن الهفوات وتتصيد الأخطاء هنا وهناك. فلو أثبتنا ـ فرضا ـ أن هذا في عهده لم يكن زنا، كما يلمّح أستاذنا مولكا، سينتقلون إلى موضع ثان، وثالث، وهكذا كأننا في مطاردة لا تنتهي. حتى لو رددنا كل شبهة في كل إصحاح سينتقلون أخيرا لنشيد الأنشاد الذي صار حاليا واحتهم المفضلة ومنتجعهم الأثير. هنا تحديدا يجدون لذة مضاعفة: أولا لأنه يحقق ـ فيما يظنون ـ غرضهم من الإدانة والإهانة، وثانيا لكل ما يرونه في نشيد الأنشاد جنسيا خالصا، والجنس هو دائما موضوعهم المفضل. هذه في الحقيقة ثقافة أصابها منذ بدء التاريخ شبق مزمن وسعار جنسي لا يوصف، فكانت من ثم هي الثقافة الوحيدة التي جعلت جنة الله بيتا للدعارة المحمومة المتواصلة! لذلك لم يكن غريبا أو متناقضا أن نجد لاحقا في تراثهم إماما مهيبا علامة برتبة "الحافظ" مثل "الإمام الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي" الذي راح يفسر القرآن من ناحية في كتابه الأشهر "تفسير الجلالين"، بينما من ناحية أخرى ـ ويا للعجب ـ يكتب كتابا يسميه "نواضر الأيك في معرفة النـ*ـك"!!!


 فيا صاحبة المسرة، سلام ونعمة: لا تجعلي مثل هذه الثقافة المريضة المنحطة تشوش أفكارنا وتفسيراتنا أو تدفعنا دون وعي لتغيير الحقائق أو حتى تعديلها كما يفعلون. نحن منذ البدء لم يكن لدينا "عثمان" ليحرق المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والسينائية ويترك فقط الإسكندرانية ـ حتى لا يكتشف أحد الفروق بينهم ـ كما أنه ليس لدينا اليوم حكومة كحكومة اليمن تخفي "مخطوطة صنعاء" التي تثبت يقينا تحريف ما بأيدينا من *الكتاب* الكريم! نحن منذ البدء نعيش في النور، ونحيا بالنور. قد تحمل مخطوطاتنا اختلافات الترجمة وأخطاء النسّاخ، نعم، لكننا داخليا لا نحمل أية تناقضات ولا تعاني قلوبنا التصدع والصراع والانشقاق. قد تحمل أسفارنا حكايات الخطيئة والزنا، نعم، لكننا أطهار كالثلج الأبيض. قد نخطئ، نعم، لكننا لا نكذب... ولا حتى نتجمل.

​


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

*يعد أجابات الأخوة الرائعة *

*أحب أن أضيف .... الك نظر الي الهدف من فعل الأبنتين بأبيهن *
*بأنهم أرادوا أن يقيموا نسل .... ليس للوط ... بل من لوط*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا
[/Q-BIBLE]
**ولكن لا احد نظر الي الدافع لفعل هذا *
*فليس هنا إنسان يفكر في هذا -كما حدث- إن كانت الأمور طبيعية وسلسة *
*ولكن هناك دافع ... وسبب ... وتصور ... جعل للموضوع شكل اخر وهو موضح في النص الكريم *
*[Q-BIBLE]وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ.[/Q-BIBLE]*
*فالأبنتين فعل الفعل لأنهم تصورا بأن رجال الأرض كلهم أنقرضوا :hlp: بفعل عقاب الله *

*فكما أننا ننظر للنتائج لابد أن ننظر للدوافع*​


----------



## خادم البتول (12 مايو 2012)

سيد كمال قال:


> هل يشرب النبى الخمر
> وكيف يصدق الناس رجل سكران حينما يقول لهم أنه رسول الله
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح 9 العدد 21
> 
> ...





​ أولا: انتبــه، لأن هذا قسم "السؤال والجواب" وليس "الرد على الشبهات". ​ 
ثانيا: أيضا ليس مسموحا ـ فيما أعلم ـ أن تسأل سؤالين في توبيك واحد.​ 
ثالثا: ما معنى "النبي" ومعنى "رسول الله"؟ لا تجب، ولكن فكر أنت في ذلك قليلا. هناك مبدئيا خلاف كبير في "المفاهيم" نفسها. هنا على سبيل المثال يختلف مفهوم النبوة نفسه جذريا بيننا: بينما النبوة تأتي ـ حتى في جذرها اللغوي ـ من "التنبؤ" و"النبوءة"، نجد البعض يحوّل المعنى ثقافيا عبر الأجيال لكي ترتكز النبوة فقط على مفاهيم "الوحي" والاصطفاء والعصمة! ذلك يحدث تحديدا عندما يكون النبي كاذبا لا يملك قدرة التنبؤ، أو عندما يتنبأ مستترا بالوحي (إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا) فيخطئ حين يتنبأ، ثم لا يجد إلا الوحي مرة أخرى لتغطية هذا الخطأ الفضائحي (الآن خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين)!!​ 
فتأمل أخي المبارك المبادئ والمفاهيم الأساسية أولا، ثم توجه فضلا بعد ذلك إلى قسم الشبهات لطرح اعتراضك أو نقدك.


​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

*على الأقل في المسيحية العصمة الوحيدة للنبي هي في نقل الوحي وما عدا ذلك فهو إنسان عادي لا أحد ينكر خطاياه ، ولكن الصدمة الحقيقية لدى المعتقد الإسلامي فقد فعل محمد أبشع الخطايا ومع ذلك يدعون له العصمة !!!*


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2012)

*يغلق للتشتيت من الأخ السائل ... ولتقديم الأجابة*​


----------

